# bareshaft hitting left...



## legi0n (Mar 18, 2021)

bow: Bear Legit RH, 29" DL, probably 70lbs (DW screws maxed in)
arrow: Beman Centershot 340 spine, 175gr points, 29"

prerequisites: just changed the string and cables. Cam lean set to zero or very close.
cam timing is correct, ATA and brace within 1/8" of spec

problem: the bareshaft hits parallel with the fletchies but 5-6" left at 20m (22y).
Ignore the nock low, I will change that shortly.

*this looks like a stiff condition but... it shouldn't be!
what should I try next?*

ps: can't do paper tuning at my range. weird rules.

top view









front view


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Make your D-loop 1/4" longer, if you're right-handed (1/4" shorter, if left-handed). Your draw arm elbow is pointed at 5 o'clock-ish, at full draw. So your body is really pointing the bare shaft at 11 o'clock, instead of 12 o'clock (the target X-ring), where you want it. Assuming you're right-handed, adding 1/4" allows you to point your elbow directly at 6 o'clock, straight behind your centershot point. Focus on doing this when you're shooting. Also make sure your bow arm is straight.


----------



## legi0n (Mar 18, 2021)

thanks, will try that... once the rain stops


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

legi0n said:


> thanks, will try that... once the rain stops


I wish it would rain again soon in GA.


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks like a spine issue to me. Bare shafts hitting to left indicate over-spined, if you already paper tuned your bow. You have a few options: Change point weight; Increase length of arrow; Tune by adjusting poundage of bow, you said 'probably 70 lbs', which means you don't know and that is important when trying to tune, should find out before tuning 'blind'; Different spine arrows.

Could be a rest not in tune as well. Why can't you purchase a target, set up some paper and tune in your home?

JMO


----------



## hangerup (Feb 8, 2021)

Setting up a target and paper tuning in the house sounds like a good plan


----------



## duckduke (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm somewhat a noob so please take anything I say with a grain of salt............

I started shooting a new VXR several weeks ago. After shooting for a few weeks I started trying to set up some new arrows and started shooting some bare shafts.......... they were hitting way right. I scratched my head and was very puzzled. The first few things I found said it was probably a "spine" issue. Then I started shooting some paper and got some left tears and the shop techs told me it all grip and torque issues.

After a lot of head scratching (and some adjustments by the techs).............. I found my QAD Ultrarest moved all the way right (I'm left handed). Bottomed out max to the right. Upon measuring, I found my center shot was about 10-11/16ths ............. Mathews spec is 13/16th. So i did some research and found there is a spacer that comes with the QAD Ultrarest. I also found where the tech that set up my bow had the same spacer installed on a Mathews comp bow that he shoots (it's a red rest so the spacer shows up really well). Anyway ................. with the spacer I was able to get to 13/16ths center shot with plenty of room for adjustment in both directions. (i understand 13/16"ths is a starting point and I know that it may require +/- 1/8" of adjustment in tuning).

Guess what........... I now shot some bullet holes in paper and my bare shaft arrows are centered with my other vaned/fletched arrows.

Again ......... I'm an idiot noob ........... but .......... I don't see how anyone can mount a QAD Ultrarest on any Mathews VXR/V3 etc. and have it shoot properly without the spacer provided. I did shoot some pretty good groups without the spacer, but I imagine there was interesting arrow flight involved based on the paper tears and bare shaft performance.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Stiff and weak doesn't show up as left/right problems with a compound bow unless you're shooting fingers. I'd guess you're not though. If anything, you're under spined with that point weight and length on a 340 spine. Fix your nock low first and make sure you don't have nock pinch when you tie the new loop. Then see if you're still missing left with the bareshaft. If you are it may just be that you need to shorten your right yoke legs and lengthen your left yoke legs a twist or two.


----------



## Redneck77 (Feb 1, 2021)

legi0n said:


> bow: Bear Legit RH, 29" DL, probably 70lbs (DW screws maxed in)
> arrow: Beman Centershot 340 spine, 175gr points, 29"
> 
> prerequisites: just changed the string and cables. Cam lean set to zero or very close.
> ...


70#, 29", 175gr, and 340's is a recipe for under spine. You might get by with this spine if you were shooting 100's/125gr.
See if you can buy 2-3 300's to see if this helps the problem.
Good luck!


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

If you believe it's a spine issue, try backing out your limb bolts and see if the point of impact changes. The spine is likely weak on this arrow setup; however, as stated above, unless you're shooting fingers or inducing torque, spine issues dont typically show up as left and right with a compound bow. more up and down


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

I would treat this as a cam alignment issue. I had the same issue with my Prime B9. What I did was to attach laserpointers to the cams and rest and then shimmed the top cam over to the right and shifted my rest out by 1/8" and presto bareshafts straight in the target at 20 yds. For reference I'm shooting Goldtip 9.3 pro 30" 300 grn points @30.25" dl and roughly 57 lbs

Hope you can benefit from this to fix your issue.

/Magnus


The dots don't show up as good in this pic as it was a brightly lit room but you can make them out if you zoom in a bit.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

How did this come out?


----------

